# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Karma Farming Guide - Cursed Shore - 2013

## excolted

Created this few days ago, though i will share it with you guys  :Smile: 




Let me know if you have any questions.

----------


## MungGon

wow looks good

----------

